# IBS or Colon Cancer



## Pokey49 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am new here and will try to be succinct. I am 63 and am having gut issues that my GI doc has been trying to figure out for some time. Even though he is regarded as a top notch doctor I am beginning to wonder if he has a clue as to whats going on with me. I have RUQ discomfort with loose, watery BMs each day and lots of gas, all of which becomes quite uncomfortable. To try and figure out whats going on I have had upper GI which showed mild reflux, ultrasound to check for gall stones or pancreas problems, which was normal. Had abdominal CT which was essentially normal. Had a HIDA scan which showed low ejection fraction of my gallbladder, but he does not seem convinced my symptoms are due to the low EF. He put me on Levsin the other day which I just started. I shared with my doc that on the few times when I take valium when I travel all my GI sxs disappear, so I think that is why he is having me try the Levsin thinking I have a motility problem. However, his nurse called Friday, this is after my appoint ment on Wednesday and tells me my doc wants me to have another colonoscopy since its been 4 years since my last and they took out 5 benign polyps. I assume my doc wants to determine if this is all some sort of IBS or is it perhaps colon cancer. How many folks here have had to go through the IBS v colon cancer assessment to determine whats going on in their gut. I am getting the feeling my doc does not have aclue what's going on with my gut and I am fearing this may turn out to be colon cancer. Would like to hear any thoughts or other's experiences. Many Thanks,Paul


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, it is likely to turn out to be just the IBS, as it tends to cause lots of obnoxious symptoms and colon cancer tends to cause few symptoms other than a bit of blood in the stool.However, having had polyps already a follow up colonoscopy isn't a bad idea, and usually after polyps are removed you need a follow up much sooner than you would if the last colonoscopy was clear.Colonoscopies (I just had a sigmoidoscopy) are pretty common for people who have IBS, as it is one of those "just to rule other things out" test. There is a move to fewer of these tests in people who are under 50 as sometimes too much testing can just serve to make the IBS worse from the anxiety of the testing. Depending on what polyps they found they do another screening in the 3-10 year range (the more they find and the more dangerous they look the sooner they want you back in) so doing it now rather than in a year since you have symptoms bothering you seems to be a reasonable choice.


----------



## Pokey49 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I know polyps are very common, 50% of people 60 and older have polyps and 6% of those turn out to be cancerous. I had 5 removed in May 2008 and they were all benign, I am just worried my GI doc waited to long to do another colonoscopy (4.5 years instead of 3). I understand now that I should have had a repeat in May 2011. I know things such as this follow no strict timeline,certainly having another in 4.5 years is better than waiting 10. Hopefully they will find none, or if they do they will be benign as well. My sister-in-law had her 1st colonoscopy at age 59. She was petite, ate right, exercised, lived a clean life. Her 1st colonscopy showed stage IV colon cancer, she was dead in 6 months after diagnosis. She likely had a bum gene, but there was no family history. I have no family Hx of colon cancer either, but that is no guarnatee one way or another. I guess about all I can do is cross my fingers. I did start taking Levsin this morning and my gut does feel better, maybe that tells me something????????


----------



## Pokey49 (Dec 3, 2011)

Kathleen- I read in another post where you said IBS pain tends to commonly occur in the bends of the colon on the right or left side. This would be the hepatic and spleenic flexures I assume? My pain is on the right mostly under my ribs, sometimes feels like sore muscles, other times like a bulldog is knawing on my gut. Does this sound typical for folks with IBS, or at least not atypical. I was assuming if the pain is localized rather than diffsued through the gut vault like that its a more likely sign that I would have cancer as opposed to IBS. I guess you can tell I am really worried about having colon cancer, of course worry and anxiety are likely contributors in part to my angry gut...thanksPaul


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS pain varies, some people have all over achiness, but some people have fairly localized pain. There isn't much else under the left ribs but the colon to be hurting, but if that pain on the right changes to being a constant severe pain for a few hours at a time then you need to have the gall bladder looked at.The bends do seem to be trouble spots. People may have others, but those are really common.Generally IBS causes lots of obnoxious and hard to miss symptoms. Colon cancer is generally sneaky with vague hardly noticable symptoms, that is why they do routine colonoscopies in anyone over 50. Taking the polyps out greatly reduces the chances of cancer, and it usually takes many years to form the polyp and then have it develop into cancer (if it ever does, many of them never do). So I'd place my bets on the IBS acting up, but good you are getting checked out it sounds like it is time for another polyp harvesting.


----------



## Pokey49 (Dec 3, 2011)

I had my GB checked by ultrasound and HIDA scan. I have no stones, cystic and common duct are normal in size. The HIDA scan did show a 25% ejection fraction which is low, but my GI doc does not seem convinced that is my problem, though he does revisit it and hims and haws about it. Seems like this gut stuff is hard to discern what is causing what exactly. I guess about all I can do is go through the process of elimination, so far they have nothing crystal clear to point at except IBS at this time


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately the nerves and all that aren't as dense as like they are on the fingertips. So a lot of stuff can all be using the same nerves for signals so on your hand you can really pinpoint right where something hurts, the abdomen it can usually be one of several things.Often there is the normal range (which is most healthy controls, not all of them, most commonly about 95% of normal) a subclinical range where it is "abnormal" but usually not symptomatic and then a range where everyone with that number is in all kinds of trouble.I know no one likes for any number to be "abnormal" but most of the time when the doctor doesn't start doing something about it, you are in that "normally abnormal" range.


----------



## Pokey49 (Dec 3, 2011)

I had my colonoscopy yesterday. I ad 2 small benign polyps, a few diverticuli in my sigmoid colon and thats it. NO CANCER!!














My gut still hurts though and I still feel like ####. MY GI doc took some biopsies to check for what's called microscopic colitis which is a new one on me. I'll hear about that next week. So if that shows nothing then I guess the only thing left is IBS, for better or worse. I guess my next question for those of you here in addition to your gut hurting and having either C or D, do some of you physically feel bad. I mean I just dont feel well, tired alot, shaky sometimes and I have had every blood test know to man and nothing!! Can IBS make one feel lousy in addtion to the pain?? Thanks

Pokey


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a certain amount of feeling sick and tired of being sick and tired that can occur from anything painful (not just IBS).

Just make sure you've had the usual tests (no anemia, thyroid is OK, etc) that they do for general feeling lousy/tired and shaky.

It is fairly common for people with IBS to have fibromyalgia (which can make you feel really lousy but tends to have some muscle pain with it) so that may need to be checked for.

The big thing is making sure you are really taking good care of yourself, which isn't always easy with IBS. Getting proper food, rest, exercise, time outside, can all be problematic with IBS.


----------



## Pokey49 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have had all kinds of blood tests. My thryoid is fine, no diabetes, no anemia, or leukemia, kidneys and liver and pancreas are fine. I eat a healthy diet, by that I mean fruit, veggies, small portions of lean, free ranging meat (moose & caribou and salmon), yogurt, kombucha, take probiotics and peppermint oil for my gut. I exercise by riding a bike, cross country skiing, hiking, rafting, or go to the health club when its 10 below zero like it is today. I see a shrink, am an amatuer musician and have aloving family...I think I am doing all I can do, but I still wake up many mornings not feeling well and no medical mind can figure it out. I was sure it was colon cancer, I am glad its not, but I sure would like to figure this out and make it go away


----------



## maryflo (Dec 22, 2012)

pokey, I definately agree with Kathleen, sounds like you have Fibro.,which unfortunately* is another illness with no reliable test or cure. Better than cancer, i have had that twice!*


----------

